# Alloy wheels



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

What are the supposed advantages of alloy wheels? 

As far as I can see there are several downsides - e.g they can be a pain to clean, they are more susceptible to damage, they can fracture more easily in potholes, they are costlier, etc. 

Yes, they can look good, but is there any technical reason why manufacturers couldn't make steel wheels look just as good?


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe reduced weight is the key driver for the move to alloys plus the fact they are cast allows a greater degree of flexability in design v cost


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can find them quite cheap but I weighed up the pros n cons and decided to respray my steelies.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Lighter, the design has larger air space between the 'spokes' which aids brake cooling, if you apply alloy wheel polish the brake dust comes off easily and finally - they look better, well at least I think they do!  

Mike


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Lower unstrung weight for better suspension function on race cars, OH these are not race cars are they so no reason at all really apart from they look good for a while.

Martin


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

It's all about "unsprung weight" - a visual explanation here...





Keep unsprung weight as low as possible is the recommendation, and alloy wheels weigh much less than their steel equivalents.

And they look good too.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Weight & fuel saving.

Dave..


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I can find them quite cheap but I weighed up the pros n cons and decided to respray my steelies.


Really, I'm interested in alloys - where do you recommend?

MAC


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What size and weight loading?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, but don't they look good on my MH.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

cliffhanger said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find them quite cheap but I weighed up the pros n cons and decided to respray my steelies.
> ...


Try these, that's where I got mine.

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was looking at these with 1350kg per wheel
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221191360668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Alloy wheels because they are much lighter than steel ones don't transmit road vibrations so much......at least that's what I was told at tech collage many years ago.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did they have alloy wheels that long ago then. :lol: :lol: I don't remember, not on my Austin A70.

cabby


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would far prefer a set of wheel trims. The ones on my previous Burstner Elegance were a pain in the neck. After 6 months they started to show white stain marks like oxidisation under the coating. I mentioned to the dealer and all 6 were replaced under warranty. 

6 months later they did exactly the same again and were replaced again. I sold the van 10 days ago and the van was just short of 19 months old and the 2nd set were starting to go.

I raised the issue with Burstner when I picked up the new van. They inform me that they have changed the manufacturer. I have been very very careful with them, coating them in protector and cleaning them. They do look really nice when clean, they are diamond cut, but with all the trouble I have had with them I can't help think a set of plastic wheel trims would be just as good.

I have my doubts that the ones on the new van will be any different despite Burstners assurances...time will tell

Stewart


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

So, is there any real advantage in weight-saving on the wheels? I can't see how it could help the payload as it's not on-board or towed weight. Presumably with a commercial vehicle base, any difference in fuel saving is going to be negligible.

I found this - http://voices.yahoo.com/what-benefits-alloy-wheels-benefits-9029095.html - but the benefits named are hard to claim as especially relevant to motorhomes. There are other websites saying much the same - all referring to cars.

It would appear that the only actual reason to fit them to a motorhome is for the appearance, and that will be down to taste. Quite often they look decidedly out-of-place on heavier boxy vehicles like motorhomes - depending on the chosen style, of course.

Each to his/her own, I guess...


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Pard said:


> So, is there any real advantage in weight-saving on the wheels? I can't see how it could help the payload as it's not on-board or towed weight. Presumably with a commercial vehicle base, any difference in fuel saving is going to be negligible.
> 
> I found this - http://voices.yahoo.com/what-benefits-alloy-wheels-benefits-9029095.html - but the benefits named are hard to claim as especially relevant to motorhomes. There are other websites saying much the same - all referring to cars.
> 
> ...


No it's not just appearance lighter wheels mean less road noise for example for five years we had a Renault Laguna with steel wheels we now have a Ford Mondeo with alloy wheels we also have a much more comfortable ride. When travelling on our third world roads, usually going into a pothole meant a violent bang transmitted through the suspension but this is not the case now with the lighter wheels. Of course it could be different vehicle suspensions causing this but I have had various models of Volvos with and without alloy wheels and the difference is quite noticeable.
Regrettably alloys are not so beefy as the steels so are more prone to damage so you takes your chances.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Did they have alloy wheels that long ago then. :lol: :lol: I don't remember, not on my Austin A70.
> 
> cabby


Cabby probably not on pleb vehicles like that but at the age of fifteen I was an apprentice at a Rolls Royce dealership in Cheltenham and we had them there. :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The are quite easy to clean if you get coated ones. 

You can also keep a better eye on bolt tightness which not that many people check on a regular basis. If you have trims likelyhood is they are cable tied on to prevent loss. This means that its less likely that someone will want to remove them to check the bolt tightness.

Phill


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They don't rust.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mike48 said:


> They don't rust.


On aluminium it's known as oxidation :lol:

If I could have found a combination of the wheels I liked with the tyres I wanted (all fitted) at a competitive price I might have changed over.
Instead I've spent under £10 per wheel to refurb the steels


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Those who have them clearly love them. Just for the record, I've had them on a few cars, including my previous Saab, and my Volvo C30 with low profiles at present. When I road-tested before buying the latter, I tried a model without the low-profile tyres back-to-back with it, and that's what made the difference to the ride - it was noticeably less hard.

What I haven't been persuaded on yet is that there is any point in putting them on a motorhome (apart from the appearance). The choice of base vehicle and its suspension set-up seems to me far more likely to make a difference to the ride quality, as I noticed immediately changing from Fiat to Merc.

As for absorbing ruts better and more quietly, aren't they that bit more more likely to disintigrate on hitting a real pothole (of which there are plenty these days) rather than simply be bent out of true? They are certainly easier to scuff.

As has been said, they are now commonly standard fit on many cars - for justifiable reasons - but not on too many trucks. If they perform better and outlast steel ones in the real world of work where any time off the road is costly, wouldn't they be standard fit there too?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't rust.
> ...


I live 50 metres from the sea and have 2 vehicles - a 3 year old motorhome and 7 year old car both with alloys and there is no sign of oxidisation. My previous motorhome's steel wheels began to rust after 2 years.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I've had alloys on cars but much prefer steel wheels as they're stronger in an impact and much easier to keep clean. The latest example of why I prefer steel wheeels is the £200 for a new wheel and £70 for a new tyre (can't recall exact costs) to replace my wifes Fiat 500 alloy when it fractured for no apparant reason. She may have hit something or gone through a pot hole, but she assures me that if she did then it was so small she didn't even know it had happened until the tyre went flat. 

I'm not big on physics but I don't hold with the weight argument. Surely as the car 'stands' on the wheel it is not carrying the weight, especailly when travelling as the inertia makes the weight difference negligble, and it could even be argued the inertia would help 'push' the vehicle along. 

I'll now stand back and wait for the physics experts to have their say


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Payload = GVW - vehicle weight. Alloy wheels lower the weight of the vehicle, giving additional payload.

I've just had to replace an allow wheel on my Volvo as it was cracked. Volvo wanted £351 - I asked if this was for all four......

Now bought four off ebay for £100 less than Volvo wanted.


----------



## teacup (Mar 22, 2013)

Being as motorhomes stand a lot of the time I would avoid alloys for a simple reason.

Brake discs and callipers are far more exposed to the elements and prone to rust never mind stones and grit.

Stainless protective trims every time .


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

IanA said:


> Payload = GVW - vehicle weight. Alloy wheels lower the weight of the vehicle, giving additional payload.


Good point. I was thinking more about MPH and MPG.

How much lighter are alloys? I've never directly compared like-size wheels of different materials, but I can't say as I've noticed much difference when handling various types of wheel.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Spiritofherald said:


> IanA said:
> 
> 
> > Payload = GVW - vehicle weight. Alloy wheels lower the weight of the vehicle, giving additional payload.
> ...


Ask a Tyre Fitter if he/she notices any difference :wink:


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't rust.
> ...


Thanks for the dealer info on the alloys. I was looking for alloys for 3500kg ixeo 585, but am now considering trims AGAIN(last lot stolen).

The trims in the picture - are they held on by springs or is that the type held by the wheeel nuts?

MAC 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cliffhanger said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike48 said:
> ...


Held on by four of the 5 wheel nuts on 16" wheels

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220946773978?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For everyone's information.
I have just weighed a 225 75 16 Agilis camping on steel rim and it comes in at 30kg


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> For everyone's information.
> I have just weighed a 225 75 16 Agilis camping on steel rim and it comes in at 30kg


Be interesting to see what the weight of a like for like Alloy is.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd imagine a good 5kg

I can tell you the tyre is in the region of 16/17kg leaving 13/14kg for the steel rim


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Aluminium alloy wheels are not used on competition cars because they are too heavy. Competition wheels are made from a magnesium alloy because they are are far lighter but very expensive.
Rally cars use alloy wheels instead of steel because they will will stay round in the event of rim damage and or punctures.
I doubt if you can buy magnesium wheels for a van but I have to admit some alloy wheels do enhance the look of a vehicle.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Many thanks for that. 

Am I right in saying that one would be tightening the wheel nuts against plastic then?

Just wondered if the nut(s)could come loose over a period?

MAC 8)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

There should be no coatings, lubricants etc. between steel or alloy and wheels nuts as the torque figures, when tightening, are specified for bare metal against bare metal.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cliffhanger said:


> Many thanks for that.
> 
> Am I right in saying that one would be tightening the wheel nuts against plastic then?
> 
> ...


No the holes are sized specifically to fit the bolt taper when it is fully tightened steel against steel


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

cliffhanger said:


> Just wondered if the nut(s)could come loose over a period?
> 
> MAC 8)


My nuts have stayed tight and never been loose. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could get fired for that.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

